# One Ton Truck Comparisons Article



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

*Click Here for Comparisons* Click on "More Detail" for specifications and towing capacities, etc.

Which one will Mike choose????


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> *Click Here for Comparisons* Click on "More Detail" for specifications and towing capacities, etc.
> 
> Which one will Mike choose????
> [snapback]67076[/snapback]​


Is this gonna scare me?


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Are the stats all for dual rear wheel?







just the chevy is shown as a dually.thanks for the info,dave


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You need to select the vehicle trim to compare, use the pulldown box under each truck picture to select cabs, 4x2 or 4x4, DRW (dual rear wheels), etc.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Man, that Superduty is my #1 choice, then I think the Dodge would be the runner up for me...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I ran my Dodge 3500 to Seattle and back last weekend. The total trip was about 600 miles and included 2 mountain passes. Average mpg over the entire trip was 21.5. So far, I'm still pretty happy with the rig, especially when pulling the 5.

on edit.... One thing I don't like about the Dodge is that it is high. I wish they could have lowered it by about 2". However, I do understand that there are two plates on the axle that can be removed to lower the vehicle. Dealer says I can do it without changing the warranty, but that I should expect a little shakiness when starting out since the drive shaft was not designed for that lower angle. Since the added heighth isn't that big of a deal and since I don't like changing anything from stock, I have left it as is.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, for a people hauler, you can't beat mine!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey, for a people hauler, you can't beat mine


7heaven,

Bet that's right.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now if Nissan would just add 3/4 and 1 ton models to the Titan lineup!
It does not seem like it should be all that hard.









Until that time, I would go with either the Ford or the Dodge. I think I would like living with the SuperDuty better, but it seems like the Dodge is more robust.

Luckily, I don't anticipate having to make that step-up from the 1/2 ton anytime soon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Dub,

Do you have the running boards on your rig? My halfer is really tall and those tubular boards along with the handle inside sure make it much easier to get in and out.

Doug, does Nissan have a diesel motor in any of its lineup? I would imagine that could be their limiting factor since frames and brakes can't be that hard to re-engineer for a heavy duty truck.

Personally I would go with the F-350, I just like the looks and features.

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Doug, does Nissan have a diesel motor in any of its lineup? I would imagine that could be their limiting factor since frames and brakes can't be that hard to re-engineer for a heavy duty truck.


No diesel yet, Kevin.

I suppose that would almost be a must have, at least as an option. Nissan has alot of experience with heavy iron, so I'm sure they could do one if they wanted. I'm guessing that it is only a matter of time.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nissan had a diesel Maxima a long time ago (my father had one..nasty, dirty burning...







). It had a gazillion miles on it when it was finally laid to rest. So they could do it again.

I had a really, really, really, really, really, (get the point) bad experience with six months of owning a Dodge Hemi HD. At the last instance, I just left it on the side of the road, called the dealer to pick it up and had them take it to the place I traded it in after it was fixed (by pulling parts off of a unit they had on the lot). I swore no more Dodge/Chryler/MB products EVER again.......I may have gotten a lemon (duh), but the dealer and company's help/support sucked, so never again.







But, that's just me....

When the DW and I went out looking for a new TV we narrowed it down to a F250 and the Titan. It was too much for me to choose and I left it in the DW's very capible hands (she also the primary driver of it). One week later she shows up with the Titan. No complaints here.

Had the Titan not be around, the Ford word have been first, the Chevy second, and the Dodge, well...if you can't say anything nice.......









Just my .02......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> I had a really, really, really, really, really, (get the point) bad experience with six months of owning a Dodge Hemi 1500.


Come on, Zoom...
It's not healthy to hold back.
Why don't you tell us how you really feel!









Sorry to hear about your bad experience with the Ram. It sounds like my last experience with a Nissan, which, I too, swore off of for life! (And look what I am happily driving now!). We have had a couple of Daimler/Chrysler vehicles and they were pretty good. With great support. So who knows?









Life's funny sometimes, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> *Click Here for Comparisons* Click on "More Detail" for specifications and towing capacities, etc.
> 
> Which one will Mike choose????
> [snapback]67076[/snapback]​


We, DW and I, operating together for a change, chose the Chebbie. The deal was part of it (the others hadn't gone into power pricing mode yet), but we drove them all and liked the Chev best for ride, quietness, and ease of entrance. Might yet be proven wrong, but so far - so good.

Slug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Do you have the running boards on your rig?


Yeap, first thing I did was put on some Westin tubes. It is a real bear to climb into without the steps.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin the downside to boards I found are the snow piles up on them. I had boards on my Avalanche, I think I transported more mud & snow than they kept off my truck. On my F350 I put on tubes and love 'em, things don't pile up on them now and I've had no problems slipping off.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

I have the chrome tubes with black step plates that say Ford, I think made by Westin. The main place snow catches is at the support bracket that is about it. The chrome cleans up real nice to.

Kevin


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for pulling the comparison data together.

Though I don't see a personal need for a 350 in the near future for my purposes, We do all have a vision of our dream machines-- This would be close to mine give or take a few additional options. (Oh Yes - Someday you shall be mine!!!!!)

2006 Ford F-250 Super Duty
XLT 4dr SuperCab 4WD SB 
6.8L 3-Valve SOHC EFI V-10 
Electronic 5-Speed Automatic 
TowCommand System
4.30 Limited Slip Axle Ratio
Transmission Power Take-Off Provision 
Electric Shift-On-The-Fly 4x4 
Camper Package
Fog Lamps 
Sliding Rear Window
Privacy Glass
Chrome Tubular Cab Steps
Black Clearcoat 
Total with Options $34,141 
Incentives & Rebates -$2,500 
Customer Cash Adjusted True Market Value $31,641


----------

